
Penny Pinching in the Cloud:Running LOTS of Web Apps on in One Azure App Service - hitr
https://www.hanselman.com/blog/PennyPinchingInTheCloudRunningAndManagingLOTSOfWebAppsOnASingleAzureAppService.aspx
======
hitr
I have mainly used Azure cloud for many of the smaller applications I run and
been quite satisfied with it.My applications are on .net and I am quite
familiar with Microsoft stack.I am currently in the process of building my new
app in .net core+postgres and am open to Google cloud platform or AWS or any
other cloud provider if it is offers better value for money and customer
support.Has anyone here used Google's or AWS and got any
experience/suggestions to share?

